# Some of our Tarantulas



## Claire1978 (Jul 7, 2007)

Adult Female Brachypelma Smithi(Mexican Red Knee)






Acanthoscurria geniculata(Giant White Knee)






Pterinochilus murinus R.C.F(Usumbara Orange Baboon)


----------



## Claire1978 (Jul 7, 2007)

Poecilotheria metallica(Gooty Ornamental)






Adult Female Haplopelma lividum D.C.F(Cobalt Blue)






Avicularia versicolor(Antilles pinktoe)


----------



## Claire1978 (Jul 7, 2007)

Theraphosa blondi (Goliath Birdeater)






Poecilotheria subfusca(Ivory Ornamental)






Poecilotheria regalis(Indian Ornamental)


----------



## Claire1978 (Jul 7, 2007)

Here is a full list of what we currently have.

5 x B.albopilosum (Curly Hair)

1 x B.smithi (Mexican Red Knee)

1 x B.klaasi (Mexican Pink)

2 x B.emilia (Mexican True Red Leg)

1 x B.boehmei (Mexican Fireleg)

4 x P.regalis (Indian Ornamental)

2 x P.metallica (Gooty Ornamental)

2 x P.subfusca lowland (Ivory Ornamental)

4 x P.rufilata(Redslate ornamental)

2 x P.pederseni (Pedersen's Ornamental)

2 x P.striata (Mysore Ornamental)

6 x P.ornata (Fringed ornamental)

2 x P.fasciata (Sri Lankan Ornamental)

2 x P.formosa (Salem Ornamental)

2 x P.miranda (Bengal Spotted Ornamental)

2 x P.murinus (Usumbara Orange Baboon)

1 x P.chordatus (Kilimanjaro Mustard)

2 x G.rosea (Chile Rose)

3 x G.aureostriata (Chaco Golden Knee)

6 x A.versicolor (Martinique Pinktoe)

2 x A.avicularia (Pink Toe)

2 x A.braunshaunseni (Goliath Pinktoe)

2 x Avicularia spec. amazonica(Brazil)

1 x H.gigas (Cameroon Red)

1 x Ornithoctonus aureotibialis (Thailand Black)

2 x H.lividum (Cobalt Blue)

3 x Yamia sp 'Koh Samui'

1 x Heterothele villosella (Tanzanian Chestnut)

2 x P.irminia (Venezuelan Suntiger)

2 x L.parahybana (Salmon Pink)

3 x A.geniculata (Giant White Knee)

2 x S.calceatum (Featherleg)

1 x A.seemani (Costa Rican Zebra)

3 x C.fimbriatus (Indian Violet)

4 x C.andersoni

1 x E.cyanognathus (Blue Fang)

1 x T.blondi (Goliath Birdeater)


----------



## Asa (Jul 7, 2007)

You must be up to your ears!


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 7, 2007)

wow even more than a pet store


----------



## colddigger (Jul 7, 2007)

i like cobalt blues and pink toes


----------



## Claire1978 (Jul 11, 2007)

Cobalts are beautiful..but they make a burrow and you hardly get to see them!


----------



## colddigger (Jul 11, 2007)

what if you gave them something burrow like to hid in?

i saw a video where someone had some kind of colored cup that was partly submerged in the ground and the spider hungout in it


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 12, 2007)

I like that blue one. Wonderful pictures!


----------



## Claire1978 (Jul 12, 2007)

> what if you gave them something burrow like to hid in? i saw a video where someone had some kind of colored cup that was partly submerged in the ground and the spider hungout in it


We gave both of ours half a plant pot as a hide and they dug down under it :lol:


----------



## thebugwife (Jul 20, 2007)

Striking Smithi pic! Do you happen to have a pic of your Yamia sp 'Koh Samui' ? I'd love to see it!


----------



## Claire1978 (Jul 21, 2007)

Only photo I have, they are little pet holes :lol: 






They are still small....they don't get very big when adult! Around 2"'s I think


----------



## Asa (Jul 21, 2007)

Good enough.


----------



## Rory (Jul 24, 2007)

I'd love a pet tarantula when I'm older but mum said "we draw the line at a snake". Also most of the brachys are about £40 (which I don't have) :roll: .


----------



## Claire1978 (Jul 24, 2007)

Get a spiderling!!! :lol:


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 4, 2007)

> Cobalts are beautiful..but they make a burrow and you hardly get to see them!


I've also read they are really agressive...almost as the T. blondi


----------



## Claire1978 (Aug 4, 2007)

I have a T.blondi (6" female) and it's not aggressive at all,just a bit skittish.The lividums I have are really aggressive they will strike at the tank for no reason. :lol:


----------



## mr kimker (Aug 14, 2007)

the cobalt blues was amazing nice photograpy!


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 14, 2007)

> > Cobalts are beautiful..but they make a burrow and you hardly get to see them!
> 
> 
> I've also read they are really agressive...almost as the T. blondi


thats weird...always read they are really aggressive.....

:?


----------



## andy hood (Oct 30, 2007)

beautifull collection of tarantulas you have claire, great photos too


----------

